# Fevers....Something a Parent might not know....And Really needs to know



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry this is so long but it a must read that every parent should know so they can best be prepared to help their child.

As I was saying in my journal yesterday..... DH and I thought David (our 18 month old) was starting to get sick, his fever was 101.5 axillary which come to find out you have to add 1 degree to the temp so it was actually 102.5 and by the time the doctor called back (approximately 1 hour) and told us to give him up to 5ml of triaminic fever reducer every 4-6 hrs so he was given the other half dose since he's border line for the weight just 24lbs after giving him the dose we checked his temp again it spiked in approx. 40 minutes to 102.8 axillary which makes it 103.8 and within 5 minutes he went from sitting on my husbands lap to falling straight on his face into his toys DH turned him on his back and David started rolling his tongue like he was choking so I was trying to figure out if there was something in his mouth then he started convulsing and his eyes rolling back in his head....my husband and I picked David up and ran to our front porch I was screaming on th top of my lungs for someone to help my baby, as my husband was calling 911 then his lips started to turn blue.....still screaming that he's not breathing DH picked up David and ran across the street with David and I was in a panic not sure what exactly he was doing so I grabbed Jonathan (our 1 month old) and the house phone and repeatedly tried to dial 911 I couldn't even function I kept hanging the phone up when I was trying to turn it on, finally I got through but was not sure what to tell the dispatcher only that my son wasn't breathing and my husband is down the street with him gave them my address and kept screaming for them to come and help my baby and then told him that I need to go be with my son and the dispatcher told me that another dispatcher was on the phone with my husband. by the time I got down the street the ambulance arrived and gave him oxygen....my poor little David looked like a lifeless body it was absolutely the worst thing to ever see it took him a good 20-30 minutes to come back to a conscience state of mind and then he became very tired and slept at the hospital on and off, he was monitored for about 6hrs and then we were sent home. We were told to expect this to happen again within 24 hrs from the start of any fevers he gets and that he can get them up till the age of about 5-6 years old. Here is some information on Febrile Seizures 

For all Parents...wish I would have know this before having to experience it personally with my son David. 

A febrile seizure, also known as a fever fit or febrile convulsion, is a convulsion associated with a significant rise in body temperature. They most commonly occur in children between the ages of 6 months and 6 years and are twice as common in boys as in girls

What are febrile seizures?

Febrile seizures are convulsions brought on by a fever in infants or small children. During a febrile seizure, a child often loses consciousness and shakes, moving limbs on both sides of the body. Less commonly, the child becomes rigid or has twitches in only a portion of the body, such as an arm or a leg, or on the right or the left side only. Most febrile seizures last a minute or two, although some can be as brief as a few seconds while others last for more than 15 minutes.

The majority of children with febrile seizures have rectal temperatures greater than 102 degrees F. Most febrile seizures occur during the first day of a child's fever. Children prone to febrile seizures are not considered to have epilepsy, since epilepsy is characterized by recurrent seizures that are not triggered by fever.

How common are febrile seizures?

Approximately one in every 25 children will have at least one febrile seizure, and more than one-third of these children will have additional febrile seizures before they outgrow the tendency to have them. Febrile seizures usually occur in children between the ages of 6 months and 5 years and are particularly common in toddlers. Children rarely develop their first febrile seizure before the age of 6 months or after 3 years of age. The older a child is when the first febrile seizure occurs, the less likely that child is to have more.

What makes a child prone to recurrent febrile seizures?

A few factors appear to boost a child's risk of having recurrent febrile seizures, including young age (less than 15 months) during the first seizure, frequent fevers, and having immediate family members with a history of febrile seizures. If the seizure occurs soon after a fever has begun or when the temperature is relatively low, the risk of recurrence is higher. A long initial febrile seizure does not substantially boost the risk of recurrent febrile seizures, either brief or long.

Are febrile seizures harmful?

Although they can be frightening to parents, the vast majority of febrile seizures are short and harmless. During a seizure, there is a small chance that the child may be injured by falling or may choke from food or saliva in the mouth. Using proper first aid for seizures can help avoid these hazards (see section entitled "What should be done for a child having a febrile seizure?").

There is no evidence that short febrile seizures cause brain damage. Large studies have found that children with febrile seizures have normal school achievement and perform as well on intellectual tests as their siblings who don't have seizures. Even when seizures are very long (more than 1 hour), most children recover completely, but a few might be at risk of subsequent seizures without fever (epilepsy).

In other words, between 95 and 98 percent of children who experience febrile seizures do not go on to develop epilepsy. However, although the absolute risk remains small, some groups of children--including those with cerebral palsy, delayed development, or other neurological abnormalities--have an increased risk of developing epilepsy. The type of febrile seizure also matters:; children who have prolonged febrile seizures (particularly lasting more than an hour) or seizures that affect only part of the body, or that recur within 24 hours, are at a somewhat higher risk. Among children who don't have any of these risk factors, only one in 100 develops epilepsy after a febrile seizure.

What should be done for a child having a febrile seizure?

Seizures are frightening, but it is important that parents and caregivers stay calm and carefully observe the child. To prevent accidental injury, the child should be placed on a protected surface such as the floor or ground. The child should not be held or restrained during a convulsion. To prevent choking, the child should be placed on his or her side or stomach. When possible, gently remove any objects from the child's mouth. Never place anything in the child's mouth during a convulsion. Objects placed in the mouth can be broken and obstruct the child's airway. Look at your watch when the seizure starts. If the seizure lasts 10 minutes, the child should be taken immediately to the nearest medical facility. Once the seizure has ended, the child should be taken to his or her doctor to check for the source of the fever. This is especially urgent if the child shows symptoms of stiff neck, extreme lethargy, or abundant vomiting.

How are febrile seizures diagnosed and treated?

Before diagnosing febrile seizures in infants and children, doctors sometimes perform tests to be sure that seizures are not caused by something other than simply the fever itself. For example, if a doctor suspects the child has meningitis (an infection of the membranes surrounding the brain), a spinal tap may be needed to check for signs of the infection in the cerebrospinal fluid (fluid that bathes the brain and spinal cord). If there has been severe diarrhea or vomiting, dehydration could be responsible for seizures. Also, doctors often perform other tests such as examining the blood and urine to pinpoint the cause of the child's fever.

A child who has a febrile seizure usually doesn't need to be hospitalized. If the seizure is prolonged or is accompanied by a serious infection, or if the source of the infection cannot be determined, a doctor may recommend that the child be hospitalized for observation.

How are febrile seizures prevented?

If a child has a fever most parents will use fever-lowering drugs such as acetominophen or ibuprofen to make the child more comfortable, although there are no studies that prove that this will reduce the risk of a seizure. 

Prolonged daily use of oral anticonvulsants, such as phenobarbital or valproate, to prevent febrile seizures is usually not recommended because of their potential for side effects and questionable effectiveness for preventing such seizures.

Children especially prone to febrile seizures may be treated with the drug diazepam orally or rectally, whenever they have a fever. The majority of children with febrile seizures do not need to be treated with medication, but in some cases a doctor may decide that medicine given only while the child has a fever may be the best alternative. This medication may lower the risk of having another febrile seizure. It is usually well tolerated, although it occasionally can cause drowsiness, a lack of coordination, or hyperactivity. Children vary widely in their susceptibility to such side effects.

In addition, some children are prone to having very long (lasting an hour or more) febrile seizures. When a child has had a long febrile seizure, subsequent ones might also be long. Because very long febrile convulsions are associated with increased risk of developing epilepsy, some doctors will suggest the child be treated with a rectal form of the drug diazepam to stop the seizure and prevent it from becoming long. The parents of a child who had a very long febrile seizure may wish to consult their doctor about this possibility.

What research is being done on febrile seizures?

The National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke (NINDS), a part of the National Institutes of Health (NIH), sponsors research on all forms of febrile seizures in medical centers throughout the country. NINDS-supported scientists are exploring environmental and genetic risk factors that may make children susceptible to febrile seizures. Scientists are also working to pinpoint factors that can help predict which children are likely to have recurrent or long-lasting febrile seizures.

Investigators continue to monitor the long-term impact that febrile seizures might have on intelligence, behavior, school achievement, and the development of epilepsy. For example, scientists conducting studies in animals are assessing the effects of febrile seizures, and especially very long seizures, on measures of intelligence and on the development of epilepsy. In particular they are trying to see if they can predict which children experiencing a very long febrile seizure might be at a higher risk for these problems, and how this risk can be lessened or prevented.

Investigators also continue to explore which drugs can effectively treat or prevent febrile seizures and to check for side effects of these medicines.


----------



## twinklestar

How scary for you , I'm glad your LO is ok

thanks for the information


----------



## isil

I've heard of these before but it's one of those things you don't think will ever happen to your child. Hope David is ok now and he doesn't have another :hugs:


----------



## clare7847

Thank you for the info. Glad your son is okay, Must have been so scary. x


----------



## hellohefalump

That sounds really scary, my friends little boy had a seizure once when he had a fever and he choked on his tongue. Luckily his dad managed to move his tongue out of his throat and he was fine. Thanks for the info xx


----------



## 2nd time mum

Glad your LO is ok but it is very scary. It happened to my eldest when he was about 18 months. He had chicken pox and I thought he was OK. I asked him to tidy away his toys for tea, turned around for 2 seconds and he was the fitting. Very scary to see 
x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

We had never been told that this could happen with a fever and felt so unprepared when it happened yesterday. But we just thank God that he's doing much better today, his fever finally broke this afternoon, well not a high grade fever he's sitting at 99 degrees F. My husband and I are exhausted due to the lack of sleep last night but are at peace knowing he's okay


----------



## mrsraggle

Gosh, how frightening. Glad your little boy is OK and thanks for sharing the information x


----------



## Cattia

I have heard of this and been warned about it when Abigail had a high fever of 39,at 12 months old and had to be taken to hoapital, luckily she never fitted but it was scary enough. So glad your LO is OK now Xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hope your LO is doing well now!!!! Thanx for the info, this is my worst nightmare hope I don't ever have to experiance this.


----------



## WW1

I'm glad your little man is okay. Thank you for sharing this information :flower:


----------



## BBonBoard

very scary, glad your little one is ok though.


----------



## TigerLady

:( I'm so sorry you experienced that! How terrifying. :cry:

Thank you for sharing. It is definitely good information to have. :flower:


----------



## Sherileigh

Wow poor baby! Poor parents! I cried just reading your post! Glad he's doing better and thanks for the info!


----------



## channy3232

OMG I'm so sorry that happened! It must have been so scary for you guys. I can't even imagine!!

On a side note: I'm in PA too! Where are you? I live in Hershey


----------



## mommy2lilmen

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Sorry this is so long but it a must read that every parent should know so they can best be prepared to help their child.
> 
> As I was saying in my journal yesterday..... DH and I thought David (our 18 month old) was starting to get sick, his fever was 101.5 axillary which come to find out you have to add 1 degree to the temp so it was actually 102.5 and by the time the doctor called back (approximately 1 hour) and told us to give him up to 5ml of triaminic fever reducer every 4-6 hrs so he was given the other half dose since he's border line for the weight just 24lbs after giving him the dose we checked his temp again it spiked in approx. 40 minutes to 102.8 axillary which makes it 103.8 and within 5 minutes he went from sitting on my husbands lap to falling straight on his face into his toys DH turned him on his back and David started rolling his tongue like he was choking so I was trying to figure out if there was something in his mouth then he started convulsing and his eyes rolling back in his head....my husband and I picked David up and ran to our front porch I was screaming on th top of my lungs for someone to help my baby, as my husband was calling 911 then his lips started to turn blue.....still screaming that he's not breathing DH picked up David and ran across the street with David and I was in a panic not sure what exactly he was doing so I grabbed Jonathan (our 1 month old) and the house phone and repeatedly tried to dial 911 I couldn't even function I kept hanging the phone up when I was trying to turn it on, finally I got through but was not sure what to tell the dispatcher only that my son wasn't breathing and my husband is down the street with him gave them my address and kept screaming for them to come and help my baby and then told him that I need to go be with my son and the dispatcher told me that another dispatcher was on the phone with my husband. by the time I got down the street the ambulance arrived and gave him oxygen....my poor little David looked like a lifeless body it was absolutely the worst thing to ever see it took him a good 20-30 minutes to come back to a conscience state of mind and then he became very tired and slept at the hospital on and off, he was monitored for about 6hrs and then we were sent home. We were told to expect this to happen again within 24 hrs from the start of any fevers he gets and that he can get them up till the age of about 5-6 years old. Here is some information on Febrile Seizures
> 
> For all Parents...wish I would have know this before having to experience it personally with my son David.
> 
> A febrile seizure, also known as a fever fit or febrile convulsion, is a convulsion associated with a significant rise in body temperature. They most commonly occur in children between the ages of 6 months and 6 years and are twice as common in boys as in girls
> 
> What are febrile seizures?
> 
> Febrile seizures are convulsions brought on by a fever in infants or small children. During a febrile seizure, a child often loses consciousness and shakes, moving limbs on both sides of the body. Less commonly, the child becomes rigid or has twitches in only a portion of the body, such as an arm or a leg, or on the right or the left side only. Most febrile seizures last a minute or two, although some can be as brief as a few seconds while others last for more than 15 minutes.
> 
> The majority of children with febrile seizures have rectal temperatures greater than 102 degrees F. Most febrile seizures occur during the first day of a child's fever. Children prone to febrile seizures are not considered to have epilepsy, since epilepsy is characterized by recurrent seizures that are not triggered by fever.
> 
> How common are febrile seizures?
> 
> Approximately one in every 25 children will have at least one febrile seizure, and more than one-third of these children will have additional febrile seizures before they outgrow the tendency to have them. Febrile seizures usually occur in children between the ages of 6 months and 5 years and are particularly common in toddlers. Children rarely develop their first febrile seizure before the age of 6 months or after 3 years of age. The older a child is when the first febrile seizure occurs, the less likely that child is to have more.
> 
> What makes a child prone to recurrent febrile seizures?
> 
> A few factors appear to boost a child's risk of having recurrent febrile seizures, including young age (less than 15 months) during the first seizure, frequent fevers, and having immediate family members with a history of febrile seizures. If the seizure occurs soon after a fever has begun or when the temperature is relatively low, the risk of recurrence is higher. A long initial febrile seizure does not substantially boost the risk of recurrent febrile seizures, either brief or long.
> 
> Are febrile seizures harmful?
> 
> Although they can be frightening to parents, the vast majority of febrile seizures are short and harmless. During a seizure, there is a small chance that the child may be injured by falling or may choke from food or saliva in the mouth. Using proper first aid for seizures can help avoid these hazards (see section entitled "What should be done for a child having a febrile seizure?").
> 
> There is no evidence that short febrile seizures cause brain damage. Large studies have found that children with febrile seizures have normal school achievement and perform as well on intellectual tests as their siblings who don't have seizures. Even when seizures are very long (more than 1 hour), most children recover completely, but a few might be at risk of subsequent seizures without fever (epilepsy).
> 
> In other words, between 95 and 98 percent of children who experience febrile seizures do not go on to develop epilepsy. However, although the absolute risk remains small, some groups of children--including those with cerebral palsy, delayed development, or other neurological abnormalities--have an increased risk of developing epilepsy. The type of febrile seizure also matters:; children who have prolonged febrile seizures (particularly lasting more than an hour) or seizures that affect only part of the body, or that recur within 24 hours, are at a somewhat higher risk. Among children who don't have any of these risk factors, only one in 100 develops epilepsy after a febrile seizure.
> 
> What should be done for a child having a febrile seizure?
> 
> Seizures are frightening, but it is important that parents and caregivers stay calm and carefully observe the child. To prevent accidental injury, the child should be placed on a protected surface such as the floor or ground. The child should not be held or restrained during a convulsion. To prevent choking, the child should be placed on his or her side or stomach. When possible, gently remove any objects from the child's mouth. Never place anything in the child's mouth during a convulsion. Objects placed in the mouth can be broken and obstruct the child's airway. Look at your watch when the seizure starts. If the seizure lasts 10 minutes, the child should be taken immediately to the nearest medical facility. Once the seizure has ended, the child should be taken to his or her doctor to check for the source of the fever. This is especially urgent if the child shows symptoms of stiff neck, extreme lethargy, or abundant vomiting.
> 
> How are febrile seizures diagnosed and treated?
> 
> Before diagnosing febrile seizures in infants and children, doctors sometimes perform tests to be sure that seizures are not caused by something other than simply the fever itself. For example, if a doctor suspects the child has meningitis (an infection of the membranes surrounding the brain), a spinal tap may be needed to check for signs of the infection in the cerebrospinal fluid (fluid that bathes the brain and spinal cord). If there has been severe diarrhea or vomiting, dehydration could be responsible for seizures. Also, doctors often perform other tests such as examining the blood and urine to pinpoint the cause of the child's fever.
> 
> A child who has a febrile seizure usually doesn't need to be hospitalized. If the seizure is prolonged or is accompanied by a serious infection, or if the source of the infection cannot be determined, a doctor may recommend that the child be hospitalized for observation.
> 
> How are febrile seizures prevented?
> 
> If a child has a fever most parents will use fever-lowering drugs such as acetominophen or ibuprofen to make the child more comfortable, although there are no studies that prove that this will reduce the risk of a seizure.
> 
> Prolonged daily use of oral anticonvulsants, such as phenobarbital or valproate, to prevent febrile seizures is usually not recommended because of their potential for side effects and questionable effectiveness for preventing such seizures.
> 
> Children especially prone to febrile seizures may be treated with the drug diazepam orally or rectally, whenever they have a fever. The majority of children with febrile seizures do not need to be treated with medication, but in some cases a doctor may decide that medicine given only while the child has a fever may be the best alternative. This medication may lower the risk of having another febrile seizure. It is usually well tolerated, although it occasionally can cause drowsiness, a lack of coordination, or hyperactivity. Children vary widely in their susceptibility to such side effects.
> 
> In addition, some children are prone to having very long (lasting an hour or more) febrile seizures. When a child has had a long febrile seizure, subsequent ones might also be long. Because very long febrile convulsions are associated with increased risk of developing epilepsy, some doctors will suggest the child be treated with a rectal form of the drug diazepam to stop the seizure and prevent it from becoming long. The parents of a child who had a very long febrile seizure may wish to consult their doctor about this possibility.
> 
> What research is being done on febrile seizures?
> 
> The National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke (NINDS), a part of the National Institutes of Health (NIH), sponsors research on all forms of febrile seizures in medical centers throughout the country. NINDS-supported scientists are exploring environmental and genetic risk factors that may make children susceptible to febrile seizures. Scientists are also working to pinpoint factors that can help predict which children are likely to have recurrent or long-lasting febrile seizures.
> 
> Investigators continue to monitor the long-term impact that febrile seizures might have on intelligence, behavior, school achievement, and the development of epilepsy. For example, scientists conducting studies in animals are assessing the effects of febrile seizures, and especially very long seizures, on measures of intelligence and on the development of epilepsy. In particular they are trying to see if they can predict which children experiencing a very long febrile seizure might be at a higher risk for these problems, and how this risk can be lessened or prevented.
> 
> Investigators also continue to explore which drugs can effectively treat or prevent febrile seizures and to check for side effects of these medicines.

How scary for you. Glad your son is ok. I am shocked they sent him home and did not keep him in to watch to see if it would happen again. Nontheless, glad hes ok :hugs:
M<y 5th son had this happen just recently, July 2010. He to done exactly the same, and went limp, lifeless. I had taken my boys up to the local pool. Our temp outside was in the 100s, and the dr thought I left my son in the sun. I was shocked. I am 7.5 months pregnant at the time, you think I would stay out in the sun? I took my kids to an indoor airconditioned pool. So not sure why the thought that. Anyways, I noticed he was sleeping alot. I turned to look at him and his tongue was all in his throat and eyes rolled back, breathing but barely. I had the entire pool looking at me as Im a hugely pregnant and screaming for my kids to get out of the pool and to call my hubby. We rushed him to the hospital wehre they didnt even register him, took him in and he stayed there for 8 days :( the longest 8 days. Had seizures off and on. They dont know what happened. The said it phnemonia, mono,flu, poisoning of milk...was put on antibiotics cus he had an infection still unexplained...everything they still dont know what happened. Anyways, I was told to make sure to keep eye on him when he gets sick..my 3rd son is the same. not quite as severe now but he would go into semicomas when he got sick for the first 5 years of his life. 
Thanks for sharing this information. It really does open up our eyes and good to know.


----------



## Nic1107

:hugs: Thanks for the info. So glad your LO is okay. xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Oh forgot to add my sons temp was 103 rectally and stayed that way for 2 days :( It was horrible and scary. I have pics of the poor baby in the hospital so sad looking.


----------



## Tegans Mama

So sorry to hear your LO had a febrile convulsion. My LO has had several and they are VERY scary. Bear in mind they can also happen with a sharp decrease in temperature -so children with a high temp should always be cooled down slowly. My daughter had a temperature of 40.5c (we don't really use Fahrenheit over here) just over a week ago and we went straight to a&e. 

Glad your LO is ok now :hugs: xxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just wanted to add that no parent should go through this....it is the most terrifying traumatic thing I have ever been through in my life, spread the word to any parents of young children, especially parents to male toddlers.

Davids fever finally broke today temp reading 97.6 axillary which is 98.6 absolutely perfect


----------



## Kaites

Glad to hear your LO is doing well :flower:

Just to add to the fever-related info- definitely get any prolonged fevers checked out too. My DD had something called Kawasaki Disease over xmas and the main clue was the high temperature for over 5 days.


----------



## sazzyb1985

My lo had a febrile convulsion but she didnt shake, she just went floppy and stopped breathing, she went blue and i just didnt know what to do, it was so scary, we rang 999 and they said to lay her on her back and tilt her head back and soon after she started breathing again, she had no other symptoms apart from the temperature and it turned out she had a chest infection.Now whenever she has a high temperature, i give her Nurofen and Calpol and it goes right down, it really is so important to keep an eye on a childs temperature x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

You poor things. Glad your LO is ok :hugs:

I saw this for the first time when I was 14 years old. My little brother had one. It was the 2nd most scariest moment of my life. The 1st scariest moment being when he had one when I was 15 and babysitting him on my own. They are awful, awful things. I even remember stripping him down as he was getting hot and praying he wouldn't have a fit :cry:


----------



## sweetlullaby

:hugs: Glad your LO is ok.

My brother (who's now 19) had them as a child and had his very first one at about a week old and off and on until he was 4 or 5 (i think) Very scary :hugs:


----------



## Abz1982

Glad your LO is ok. Both my OH and I had low Aphgar and febrile seizures as babies so we are super cautious when it comes to Emma and fevers.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaites said:


> Glad to hear your LO is doing well :flower:
> 
> Just to add to the fever-related info- definitely get any prolonged fevers checked out too. My DD had something called Kawasaki Disease over xmas and the main clue was the high temperature for over 5 days.

he maintained a 101.6 fever for 3 days with Tylenol every 4 hrs. But he is doing much better now....thanks for the additional info


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Abz1982 said:


> Glad your LO is ok. Both my OH and I had low Aphgar and febrile seizures as babies so we are super cautious when it comes to Emma and fevers.

Yeah our pediatrician said we will have to watch for our newest addition due to our 18 month old having one said it could run in the family, but we dont know anyone in ours or friends that had ever heard of it before this happened.


----------

